# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Hơn 4 triệu đồng, có nên mua Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 chính hãng?

## doanhson91

Xiaomi luôn mang đến người dùng những sản phẩm với phương châm "ngon-bổ-rẻ". Và trong thời gian này, Redmi Note 4 được nhiều người khuyên nên mua và trong tầm giá hơn 4 triệu đồng một chút. Vậy chúng ta có nên "tậu" sản phẩm này không? Mình sẽ để bạn trả lời câu hỏi này sau khi xem xong 5 điểm nhấn đáng mua của Redmi Note 4 nhé.
1. Thiết kế nam tính, vân tay một chạm nhanh nhạy

Xiaomi Redmi Note 4

Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 được hoàn thiện bằng chất liệu kim loại nguyên khối với vẻ ngoài sang trọng và cứng cáp. Chưa hết, viền màn hình của máy được làm cong 2.5D mang lại trải nghiệm mượt mà và mặt lưng có thiết kế liền mạch, tạo sự đồng nhất.

Ngoài ra, vân tay một chạm trên thiết bị đem lại tốc độ phản hồi nhạy và dễ sử dụng cho người dùng.

>>> Xem thêm : Xiaomi Redmi note 4x chính hãng ,xiaomi mi 5x giá siêu tốt

2. Màn hình hiển thị Full HD nâng cao khả năng giải trí
Với màn hình kích thước lên đến 5.5 inch Full HD trên tấm nền IPS thì Redmi Note 4 sẽ mang lại màu sắc trung thực và góc nhìn tốt dù trong điều kiện ánh sáng ngoài trời. Những người sử dụng thiết bị để xem phim hay chơi game thì sản phẩm này sẽ khiến bạn hài lòng so với số tiền chúng ta đã bỏ ra.

3. Cấu hình mạnh mẽ trong tầm giá
Trong tầm giá chỉ hơn 4 triệu đồng chính hãng mà Redmi Note 4 lại hơn hẳn các đối thủ khác khi được trang bị cấu hình bao gồm: Bộ vi xử lý Snapdragon 625 kết hợp 3 GB RAM & 32 GB ROM thì những tác vụ cơ bản hay những tựa game hot như Liên Quân Mobile hay CF Mobile không thể làm khó được.

Xiaomi Redmi Note 4

Chưa hết, máy cũng có hệ thống camera chất lượng với camera chính 13 MP trong điều kiện đủ sáng mang lại hình ảnh độ chi tiết cao và camera selfie 5 MP hỗ trợ tính năng làm đẹp dành cho các bạn thích "sống ảo".

>>> Xem thêm : iPhone 6 cũ đẹp như mới, nguyên bản 100% 
4. Viên pin "khủng" thoải mái sử dụng

Xiaomi Redmi Note 4

Một điểm cộng nữa dành cho Redmi Note 4 chính là viên pin dung lượng 4.100 mAh kết hợp với bộ vi xử lý Snapdragon 625 tiết kiệm điện năng hơn dòng hơn 30% so với dòng chip 65x thì những tác vụ cơ bản dùng khoảng 2 ngày bạn mới phải sạc máy. 

Bên mình đã có thử nghiệm và đánh giá được rằng nếu các tác vụ hằng ngày như: bật 4G và wifi luân phiên, nghe - gọi, facebook - messenger, check mail, một vài ứng dụng OTT, nghe nhạc Soundcloud online, xem Youtube, chụp hình và chơi vài game nhẹ ... thì có khoảng gần 7 giờ on-screen.

----------

